# Red Rumped Parrot



## Josephmatthew (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello, just wondering if anyone here owns/breeds Red Rump parrots 
if so I would like to know more about the species from owners, e.g diet, nest box size, Temperament, mutations & if their hard to breed. Pictures would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance :budgie:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Joseph. I used to have them and still have many wild ones living around me. They are pretty easy to care for as far as feeding is concerned. A basic Cockatiel/Peachface Mix is ideal with the usual fruit and veges like you give budgies and other parrots. 

Nest box is the same as a Cockatiel box with nesting material in the bottom. I use Eucalyptus mulch in my parrot boxes. They are pretty aggressive birds with other birds and need to be kept in pairs for breeding. They are very good parents and have often been used as foster parents for other species of parrots. Many of the albino cockatiels were fostered with Red Rumps to make sure they survived when they were a very expensive mutation. Maiden cockatiel parents can be very iffy when it comes to sitting on eggs or looking after the babies when they first start breeding. I have even seen them foster Alexandrine chicks when something happened to the parents.

As for mutations, there are probably as many mutations of Red Rumps as there are in the budgies and cockatiels. From memory it is about 30 mutations. Just do a google search and there are plenty of pictures of the mutations, bearing in mind that overseas sites often have different names for the mutations than we use in Australia.

Also sexing is pretty easy with most mutations as only the males have the red rump and it is apparent when the feathers are developing.


----------



## Josephmatthew (Mar 5, 2015)

Kate C said:


> Hi Joseph. I used to have them and still have many wild ones living around me. They are pretty easy to care for as far as feeding is concerned. A basic Cockatiel/Peachface Mix is ideal with the usual fruit and veges like you give budgies and other parrots.
> 
> Nest box is the same as a Cockatiel box with nesting material in the bottom. I use Eucalyptus mulch in my parrot boxes. They are pretty aggressive birds with other birds and need to be kept in pairs for breeding. They are very good parents and have often been used as foster parents for other species of parrots. Many of the albino cockatiels were fostered with Red Rumps to make sure they survived when they were a very expensive mutation. Maiden cockatiel parents can be very iffy when it comes to sitting on eggs or looking after the babies when they first start breeding. I have even seen them foster Alexandrine chicks when something happened to the parents.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.  :budgie:


----------

